# Midland, MI - ID:1720 MEESHA, M Young



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

1720 

Shepherd
Small Young Male Dog Pet ID: 1720 
Midland County Animal Control, Midland, MI 


My adoption fee is $20.00.
I am located in cage 3x4.


Midland, MI 
<span style="color: #CC0000">(989) 832-6856</span> 

This is a gassing shelter with a very high euth rate.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI *MEESHA* young male Pet ID: 1720*

She is beautiful. Is she pure or possibly mixed?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI *MEESHA* young male Pet ID: 1720*

bumping up this cutie. just a baby and needs a home for Christmas.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Midland, MI *MEESHA* young male Pet ID: 1720*

Puppy is cute, but does look like a GSD/Sibe mix to me.
Sheilah


----------



## msm10301 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI *MEESHA* young male Pet ID: 1720*

What makes you think Sib mix, the lighter fur? Features look pretty GSD to me.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Midland, MI *MEESHA* young male Pet ID: 1720*

It can sometimes be impossible to tell if PB or mixed based on the pics, she looks PB enough for me. Lets leave it at that and give him/her a chance on the boards before he/she's gassed. Meesha sounds like a girls name but it says male? Either way its just a baby!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Midland, MI *MEESHA* young male Pet ID: 1720*

The shape of the muzzle looks off to me, as does the way the color is distributed. I grew up with both breeds, so am fairly familiar with both. And that particular cross is often seen here in my region. 
But, as Shilosmom commented, it can be difficult to tell based on a picture. I can only go on what I see in this picture and compare that to my real life experience.
No big deal. If this puppy is a mixed breed, it won't be the first one to keep a thread here.
Sheilah


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Midland, MI *MEESHA* young male Pet ID: 1720*

Beautiful pup. Lets get her out now.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI *MEESHA* young male Pet ID: 1720*

Bump


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Midland, MI *MEESHA* young male Pet ID: 1720*



> Originally Posted By: sit,stayThe shape of the muzzle looks off to me, as does the way the color is distributed. I grew up with both breeds, so am fairly familiar with both. And that particular cross is often seen here in my region.
> But, as Shilosmom commented, it can be difficult to tell based on a picture. I can only go on what I see in this picture and compare that to my real life experience.
> No big deal. If this puppy is a mixed breed, it won't be the first one to keep a thread here.
> Sheilah


Yep katieliz worked so hard on a dog one time, I pulled the dog for her, it looked like a small GSD/husky mix and one the dog was finally healthy I swear she could be a purebred Elkhound! Oh well, a dog saved is a dog saved....


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI *MEESHA* young male Pet ID: 1720*

bump


----------

